
Leaked Files Expose How China Organized Mass Detentions of Muslims - twoodfin
https://www.nytimes.com/interactive/2019/11/16/world/asia/china-xinjiang-documents.html
======
PavlovsCat
And HN makes it dissappear. That's fucking disgusting, once again.

~~~
dang
No moderator touched this article. It was affected by a couple of standard
software filters.

------
TurkishPoptart
What happened to HN?

